# icone disque dur



## Polette (5 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,
pouvez vous me dire comment faire pour trouver l'icone du disque dur HD représenté sur ce bureau?
Merci beaucoup.

http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?act=module&module=gallery&cmd=si&img=3606


----------



## EMqA (5 Décembre 2007)

Par ici, le set d'icones Blend de Laurent Baumann


----------



## nanoo511 (16 Janvier 2008)

Je viens d'istaller cette icone pour mon disque dur externe, mais ça fait un carré noir tout autour....vous aussi ?


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2008)

nanoo511 a dit:


> Je viens d'istaller cette icone pour mon disque dur externe, mais ça fait un carré noir tout autour....vous aussi ?


Bonjour

Ca marche parfaitement chez moi avec la version .icns

Comment fait-tu?

@+


----------



## EMqA (17 Janvier 2008)

Il doit y avoir un petit souci du coté des réglages Accès universel dans les préférences système.


----------



## nanoo511 (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai mis la version en PNG, je l'ai copier-coller dans l'image du disque en haut à gauche quand je fais pomme-i.

Mais miantenant que j'essaye de mettre celle en ICNS, j'arrive plus à sélectionner l'image dans les informations du disque...???

Au niveau de l'accès, je suis en Noir sur blanc...


----------



## thekingdolphin (17 Janvier 2008)

as tu  essayer de reinitialiser l'icone du disque en ouvrant les information et pomme+x?


----------



## nanoo511 (17 Janvier 2008)

J'ai réussi à le réinitialiser avec pomme-X, je viens de mettre l'icone format INCS, mais ça me fait tjrs le même carré noir autour de l'icône...


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2008)

nanoo511 a dit:


> J'ai mis la version en PNG, je l'ai copier-coller dans l'image du disque en haut à gauche quand je fais pomme-i.
> 
> Mais miantenant que j'essaye de mettre celle en ICNS, j'arrive plus à sélectionner l'image dans les informations du disque...???
> 
> Au niveau de l'accès, je suis en Noir sur blanc...


Bonjour

Tu sélectionne ton image d'icône en PNG tu fait un Glisser-Deposer sur *img2icns* et tu a un fichier *.icns* a la place.

http://mac-gratuit.fr/telecharger/img2icns.html

Ensuite le Copier-Coller sur tes volumes.

@+


----------



## nanoo511 (17 Janvier 2008)

Je l'ai déjà en ICNS mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2008)

nanoo511 a dit:


> Je l'ai déjà en ICNS mais ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...


Bonsoir

Pomme I sur ton fichier .icns te donne bien l'icône voulue et non l'icône générique des fichiers icône ?

Je règle img2icns avec Icône de dossier.
Exporter vers: Desktop

Je fait un Glisser-Déposer de mon fichier icône en PNG

Et je me retrouve avec un dossier sur le bureau avec l'icône à déplacer sur le DD.

Il arrive d'avoir à faire plusieurs Copier-Coller sur les volumes avant de réussir.

Sur mes DD externes ça marche, avec à certains plusieurs essais.

@+


----------



## nanoo511 (17 Janvier 2008)

Ok merci bcp ! ça a marché comme tu me l'as décrit.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2008)

Tu peux alors poster ton desk avec tes nouvelles icônes dans ce fil


----------



## ceslinstinct (17 Janvier 2008)

nanoo511 a dit:


> Ok merci bcp ! ça a marché comme tu me l'as décrit.


Bonsoir

Content que tu ai réussi.

@+


----------



## jerome xr (7 Avril 2008)

Et comment on fait si on veut supprimer les icônes des disques dur du bureau, histoire que ce soit bien propre


----------



## giga64 (7 Avril 2008)

jerome xr a dit:


> Et comment on fait si on veut supprimer les icônes des disques dur du bureau, histoire que ce soit bien propre



Finder/Préférences/Générales, tu décoches ce qui te gêne...


----------



## jerome xr (7 Avril 2008)

Bah oui tout simplement quel c... Merci m'sieur


----------

